# Diamond (60) Anniversary Question



## PaulH

We have just completed or 60th Anniversary and were pleasantly surprised to get a congratulatory card from the Queen. Would it be considered tacky and bad taste to p?ost copy of card on something like Facebook?


----------



## Laurentium

I don't think so


----------



## Young at Heart

PaulH said:


> We have just completed or 60th Anniversary and were pleasantly surprised to get a congratulatory card from the Queen. Would it be considered tacky and bad taste to p?ost copy of card on something like Facebook?


First of all, edit your poll question and add a "d" so people don't assume you were given an automobile.

Second, you were given a "card" in recognition of a special achievement. That achievement was good health, commitment to the concept of marriage, and working though changes in your lives. In short you and your wife are "role models" for how people should be living their lives.

If you are going to be a role model, you need to tell your story, so yes, it is not tacky to post the card. However, you should do more than just post the card. You and your wife should take a few moments to explain some of the benefits of 60 years of marriage and explain some of the things you learned along the way.

My wife and I recently celebrated 50 years of marriage, so I want to congratulate you on 60 and say you and your wife are examples in a world where far too many are not taking marriage seriously. Well done.


----------



## Diana7

Post it, it's not tacky at all.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

PaulH said:


> We have just completed or 60th Anniversary and were pleasantly surprised to get a congratulatory card from the Queen. Would it be considered tacky and bad taste to p?ost copy of card on something like Facebook?


Congratulations on the anniversary!

You have every right to be proud of both the anniversary and receiving the card. I would post that in a heartbeat.


----------



## anchorwatch

Congratulations to you both!

We have another 12 to get there.

Go ahead and post it! 

Best


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Well done!


----------



## CharlieParker

I voted 2.

In any case congrats!


----------

